# Went local collecting (georgia), came back with a bunch of stuff!



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

(the grass plant is eleocharis vivipara [however u spell it] .)


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Bump


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

bump bump
need this ID'd fairly quickly as I just have them sitting in a bucket.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

they're beginning to melt o-o


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Here's a list of native plants and invasive

http://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/plants-by-common-name/


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

OOF

any way we can narrow that down lmao


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Some of your plants look terrestrial.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> Some of your plants look terrestrial.


all were found in 2ft of water, no recent rains (no flood)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

2nd photo looks like _Juncus repens_. The rest are kind of tough based on the photos.
3rd might be a _Sagittaria_
5/6 maybe _Pilea microphylla_ (non-aquatic)


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Cavan Allen said:


> 2nd photo looks like _Juncus repens_. The rest are kind of tough based on the photos.
> 3rd might be a _Sagittaria_
> 5/6 maybe _Pilea microphylla_ (non-aquatic)


thanks cavan!


----------

